# ITT:  Forum regulars show some humility



## Takun (Mar 19, 2011)

Seriously, let's get some embarrassing early posts by forum regulars who seem nigh untouchable by new users.  Intro threads are always the best.  Please do not necro threads.  Mods have enough to do as it is.


My awfully embarrassing introduction thread.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/18486-New-Lion-on-FA?highlight=


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't remember this, but apparently I made an intro thread. How shameful. 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/52021-Hello?highlight=


----------



## Takun (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't remember this, but apparently I made an intro thread. How shameful.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/52021-Hello?highlight=


 

Beats mine.  That seemed normal.  8(


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Takun said:


> Beats mine.  That seemed normal.  8(


 I have a bell man, a giant bell. 

but yeah FaF members took out threads in one page even back then


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 19, 2011)

I looked mine up, then I facedesk'd.
Not even going to link that, here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

When I was new, I was _awful._ :| I don't wanna bring that back when I'm all shiny and not-so-newfaggy as I am now. I still feel like a newfag, though.


----------



## Takun (Mar 19, 2011)

If you guys don't, I will.  WE NEED MODS TO POST THEIRS.

Aden's first account had the best intro I've ever seen.  I think he deleted it though out of embarrassment.  :3


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I don't remember this, but apparently I made an intro thread. How shameful.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/52021-Hello?highlight=



Fay used to use emoticons in her posts. D'awwww!


----------



## Fay V (Mar 19, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Fay used to use emoticons in her posts. D'awwww!


 I still do, fairly often.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 19, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I still do, fairly often.



I don't recall ever having seen you use a "^.^" before seeing that thread.


----------



## Ixtu (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't get here until after my newfagginess faded. 
All of the sudden i feel so awesome.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 19, 2011)

I never bothered with introductions.  IIRC, I jumped right into a religion thread and started laying into Wolf-Bone.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 19, 2011)

All of my threads are awesome, so there.

Okay well apart from this one, but I can point at post #6 at confirm that it wasn't my idea anyway so that doesn't count :3

Edit: :3


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh dear: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/11974-Hullo


----------



## BRN (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm fairly sure I had the best intro of all time.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 19, 2011)

The fuck is the point of intro threads? Usually, you don't want to make it a big deal that you're new.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Mar 19, 2011)

It seems I didn't make an introduction thread, how fortunate for me :3

The links from my first mugshots posts aren't intact either so I can't show those... not like I'd want to.

But I do notice I'd use horrible words like chuffed and minging... Never again


----------



## Oovie (Mar 19, 2011)

Mine really does make me my rub my eyes in disbelief. He sums it up though pretty much:


Atrak said:


> Ah.
> 
> Another troll of furries turned furry.
> 
> Your good grasp of grammar and spelling, as well as your politeness makes me like you a bit.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

All (or just the crushing majority) of the threads I made sucked. I want to have a cool thread too D:


And I never made an introduction, for which I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 19, 2011)

Lobar said:


> I never bothered with introductions.  IIRC, I jumped right into a religion thread and started laying into Wolf-Bone.


 
Which BTW I've never forgiven you for. No I don't remember it either.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, that's the first necro in a intro thread.

Let's make this a warning:
If I see necro's in intro threads because of this thread, the person that necro'd the thread will have a lovely infraction added to his/her profile.


----------



## Delta (Mar 19, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Well, that's the first necro in a intro thread.
> 
> Let's make this a warning:
> If I see necro's in intro threads because of this thread, the person that necro'd the thread will have a lovely infraction added to his/her profile.


 
Hi, it was an honest mistake. I didnt realize I'd posted in the wrong thread until about five minutes later when I didn't see it in here.
Can we not jump to conclusions? Shit.

Edit: Oh BTW, my response is in your introduction thread, Takun :V


----------



## Enwon (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow.

At first, some people thought I was a troll who was about 25 years old, according to some friends I've talked to.  And this was back when I had the taco avatar and went under the username "N106".  How fun.


----------



## Pine (Mar 19, 2011)

I was a pretty bad newfag and didn't know shit about the fandom. I joined back when I thought "Oh, furries are nice people and I want to meet nice people." I also believed that a "furry closet" existed. I'm so glad that I started out here instead of SoFurry or somewhere similar.

/hard facedesk


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2011)

Times New Roman ftw c:

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/62341-Technically-a-New-Fur

Mine's really boring though it seems.


----------



## Enwon (Mar 19, 2011)

Willow said:


> Times New Roman ftw c:
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/62341-Technically-a-New-Fur
> 
> Mine's really boring though it seems.


Don't worry.
All of your posts are boring.
And why is that in Times New Roman?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/85011-New-and-EXCITED!?highlight=


Bad intro is bad. I am disappoint.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 19, 2011)

Winds said:


> Hi, it was an honest mistake. I didnt realize I'd posted in the wrong thread until about five minutes later when I didn't see it in here.
> Can we not jump to conclusions? Shit.
> 
> Edit: Oh BTW, my response is in your introduction thread, Takun :V


 Fair enough, but my warning still stands for all of you out there.


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2011)

Enwon said:


> Don't worry.
> All of your posts are boring.
> And why is that in Times New Roman?


 Usually when you use an insult repeatedly, it loses it's value. Thought you should know. 

And I honestly don't remember using Times New Roman when I made it.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't have an intro thread...

IIRC, there was a forum crash some time after I joined that deleted it. :C

EDIT: here is the first thread I made that wasn't deleted. Jesus I want to kill myself. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/43500-Degrading-Performance


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

*howls and waves paw* a lone woolf emerges on his mighty pillars
This was the only intro thread I made.
Also how are you guys going back so far? My "see all posts" button only takes me back a few months.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...on-his-mighty-pillars?highlight=howls+pillars
> This was the only intro thread I made.
> Also how are you guys going back so far? My "see all posts" button only takes me back a few months.


 
It just keeps finding more and more as you keep going through pages.

But that method takes forever, I just looked through my started threads.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 19, 2011)

You can search the introductions forum for threads started by user <X>.


----------



## Jw (Mar 19, 2011)

I made an intro thread I think. Let me check...

EDIT: yep:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/72251-How-s-it-going?highlight=

I am not ashamed. I think I did a lot of effortposts on the Tutorials section for a long time before going into the Off Topic forums


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> I'm fairly sure I had the best intro of all time.


 He said


Takun said:


> Seriously, let's get some embarrassing early posts  by forum regulars who seem nigh untouchable by new users.  Intro threads  are always the best.  Please do not necro threads.  Mods have enough to  do as it is.


 :V


Also, my intro thread is the worst and most embarrassing ever. I'm pretty sure I was retarded back then.



Deo said:


> *howls  and waves paw* a lone woolf emerges on his mighty pillars
> This was the only intro thread I made.
> Also how are you guys going back so far? My "see all posts" button only takes me back a few months.


 "See all started threads by this user"


----------



## Xenke (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Also, my intro thread is the worst and most embarrassing ever. I'm pretty sure I was retarded back then.


 
You fucking bitch, bringing up SAT scores.


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

Hahahaha
I forgot that when I first joined all I did was want to give free art to people. Oh ho ho ho~! I was sooo nice! hahahahaha
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/73354-Free-Sketches-taking-requests?highlight=
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78729-ART-TRADES!-GO!?highlight=


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> You fucking bitch, bringing up SAT scores.


 u jelly


I want free Deo art. How do I get free deo art now?


----------



## Jw (Mar 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> Hahahaha
> I forgot that when I first joined all I did was want to give free art to people. Oh ho ho ho~! I was sooo nice! hahahahaha
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/73354-Free-Sketches-taking-requests?highlight=
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/78729-ART-TRADES!-GO!?highlight=


 
Holy crap, I remember that trade.


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> u jelly
> 
> 
> I want free Deo art. How do I get free deo art now?


 You wait till I get back to my dorm room and my scanner? And tell me what you want?
Also I am a horrible bitch and never finished my trade with Jmwcd. I am so ashamed. Oh god.


----------



## Jw (Mar 19, 2011)

Deo said:


> You wait till I get back to my dorm room and my scanner? And tell me what you want?
> Also I am a horrible bitch and never finished my trade with Jmwcd. I am so ashamed. Oh god.


 What?

Oh, it was no big deal. You had a lot going on, and to be honest I forgot all about it until just now.

No need.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

jwmcd2 said:


> Holy crap, I remember that trade.


 She still owes you. Don't go soft on us, jwmcd.


----------



## Deo (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Takun your thread brings up my shameful past of stealing art from Jwmcd! Oh the shame... oh the humility...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

All I remember is back when I first joined I was an asshole and joked around WAY too much with the whole slutfox stereotype. I don't think I posted anything _too _awful. I didn't make an intro thread though. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> All I remember is back when I first joined I was an asshole and joked around WAY too much with the whole slutfox stereotype. I don't think I posted anything _too _awful. I didn't make an intro thread though. :V


 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/61580-Who-wants-to-be-my-mate?

You made so many Den threads early on :c


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/61580-Who-wants-to-be-my-mate?
> 
> You made so many Den threads early on :c


 Yes I did. They were all jokes though.

I'm scared to click it...


----------



## Ames (Mar 19, 2011)

Well fuck me sideways with a shark dildo.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm glad I got out of my retard phase at some other hugboxy forum before I came here.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 19, 2011)

Corto.
Purple Rope
RAVE: Polls<3

I got too many posts to look through so eh.


----------



## Corto (Mar 19, 2011)

My intro thread
This is also the only thread I ever did before being made a mod (my application notwithstanding). And one of the few I ever did, most of those I could find were automated warning and infraction reports.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 19, 2011)

Corto said:


> My intro thread
> This is also the only thread I ever did before being made a mod (my application notwithstanding). And one of the few I ever did, most of those I could find were automated warning and infraction reports.


 
Simple and short- I like those better.

Also why is your name brown now rather than the black font it was?


----------



## Qoph (Mar 19, 2011)

I was wierd, I didn't want anyone to figure out who I was so I said I was from Idaho.  My registered name was "VandalPride" after the university football team.  That was really gay
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/31878-My-thoughts-upon-joining-this-forum...?highlight=
Also I was really emo depressed back then so all of my other early threads were me bawwing about not being able to draw


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2011)

I still hate mine to the death. The rp line at the beginning wasn't meant to be taken seriously, just something fun.. and I've only been here a good one and a half months, so I don't think I've changed from this: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-BLAZIN-...-An-I-say-Hello-as-well!?highlight

I didnt even LOOK at mine now.. ugh..


----------



## Mentova (Mar 19, 2011)

So am I the only one who didn't make an embarrassingly bad intro thread? Or maybe I did and forgot.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 19, 2011)

I never made an intro. I just kinda jumped in and talked with other newfurs. They don't come on anymore :c

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/60971-Ready-to-admit

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/60973-hi-there!

Where I first began posting.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Mar 19, 2011)

Defending jokes about 9/11

Intro threads are for pussies. All the cool kids jump directly into controversy.


----------



## Azure (Mar 19, 2011)

Pretty sure it's been long deleted. Alas, I have loads more shitty posts.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh hey, I found my first post on FAF.


Why did it have to be a religion thread.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

This is my intro thread, oh...god...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

You know, there's like, nothing wrong at all with most of the intro threads. :/

Sometimes I wonder what mine would've been like.


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You know, there's like, nothing wrong at all with most of the intro threads. :/
> 
> Sometimes I wonder what mine would've been like.


 Everyone would assume you were a girl and then proceed to hitting on you.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> This is my intro thread, oh...god...


 That's better than any thread you've made since, I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That's better than any thread you've made since, I don't know what you're talking about.



Other then the fact that I called my intro thread "S'up peeps ", and I used text talk in the post, and referenced an overused song?


----------



## Alstor (Mar 19, 2011)

Another forum whipped my ass into shape a couple of years ago, so my intro thread isn't that funny.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/66464-I-see-you-FAF...?highlight=

However...
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/68893-What-Wouldn-t-Exist-In-a-Furry-Ruled-World?highlight=

And to this day, I am still a dumbass poster. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Other then the fact that I called my intro thread "S'up peeps ", and I used text talk in the post, and referenced an overused song?


 Even with those, it's still better than anything you've posted since.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 19, 2011)

There were a couple times I made threads for staffers' birthdays..
Kyoujin's bday
Yak's bday

A couple fossils from 2007:
First thread ever, no replies.
"I TOUCHED HALO THREEEEEE"

The real best intro thread ever (at least I know I'm not the worst person in this thread)



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Purple Rope


 
oh god o-o


So, I didn't have any face to preserve here, and after this post, I won't have any to hope to gain.
Only one person knows about my pre-Grimfang account though. <,<


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Even with those, it's still better than anything you've posted since.



I suppose you have a point.  Maybe I should go back to my roots here, and see if that helps me improve.  Does that sound like a good idea Jash?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> I suppose you have a point.  Maybe I should go back to my roots here, and see if that helps me improve.  Does that sound like a good idea Jash?


 
It does to me. You should post like you did in that intro more often.


----------



## Corto (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn, the "view forum posts" thingy only takes me about a year back. Can't see my earliest posts. I remember them being boring.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Also why is your name brown now rather than the black font it was?


 
I'm not a mod anymore. Again.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 19, 2011)

Grycho said:


> The fuck is the point of intro threads? Usually, you don't want to make it a big deal that you're new.


 
That's exactly why I didn't bother! LOL

And my first post was in a "Are you afraid of death" thread. Huh...


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 19, 2011)

all of my earliest reachable posts/threads own

edit: cop threads cop threads cop threads


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 19, 2011)

Corto said:


> There was also the time they thought I had drugged a 12 year old kid but since I didn't actually do that it doesn't count for this thread. A story for another time, as they say!


 




Grimfang said:


> Only one person knows about my pre-Grimfang account though. <,<



Are the initials RM?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 19, 2011)

The only thing I really remember about my old posts is that I gave too big a fuck about dumb shit. But there was actually about a year where I didn't post or even view the forums at all. There's only so much faggotry I can handle and the forums were filled to capacity around that time. Like, if you took Lucky Charms marshmallows, fifty bags of every kinds of Skittles, a few bags of gummybears, a pinch of cotton candy, Harmony's fursona and threw them all in a blender, that would only be about half as gay as the forums were when I first joined. It was traumatizing and of course that trauma was reflected in my posts, which were also pretty fucking gay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2011)

I never made a introduction thread and my first thread was asking a computer question.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 19, 2011)

I was always amazing, mature, and untouchable since joining. Therefore, I never had a bad post.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 19, 2011)

I never made an introduction thread.
I generally don't, on forums.  It makes me feel awkward as fuck.

The earliest post I have in my post history is from 2010, but I joined in 2009, so that was pointless.

I think my first post was something about Vae in Murrsona Personas.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 19, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> The real best intro thread ever (at least I know I'm not the worst person in this thread)


 Oh yes, my "nameless_ermine" days. My shame, it will never die. :T.

Ð“Ð¾Ð²Ð½Ð¾.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 19, 2011)

I never made an intro thread.

....fuck. Maybe I should just leave this one here? This one is pretty turrible.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/63608-Rave-Abuse?highlight=

....I had to be doing that for the lulz or some shit.
Oh my god. Wot.
I am so so sorry, FAF. :C


----------



## BRN (Mar 19, 2011)

Skittle said:


> I never made an intro thread.
> 
> ....fuck. Maybe I should just leave this one here? This one is pretty turrible.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/63608-Rave-Abuse?highlight=


 
Oh fuck
my pants


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 19, 2011)

lol skittle threads.

I feel better about myself now.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 19, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> lol skittle threads.
> 
> I feel better about myself now.


 :c


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/52828-Ubuntu-9.04?highlight=
My first thread.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey guys, remember this epic fail of a thread on my part?


----------



## ghilliefox (Mar 19, 2011)

i have mixed feelings about mine. not really sure wether or not mine was good or bad. :/
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/61476-quot-FNG-quot-here


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 19, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Hey guys, remember this epic fail of a thread on my part?


 Yes we do.
Good thing you've wised up.


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2011)

SIX said:


> Oh fuck
> my pants


 
See, I would, but I don't think your pants roll that way... . *:V*


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Other then the fact that I called my intro thread "S'up peeps ", and I used text talk in the post, and referenced an overused song?


 I'd say it's more obscure than overused.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 20, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'd say it's more obscure than overused.



INB4 hipster kitty reference.


----------



## Ames (Mar 20, 2011)

Remember that dog cawk thread I made that got to like six pages before it was finally deleted?

I want to kick my past self in the balls.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 20, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> INB4 hipster kitty reference.


 That meme is too popular.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Mar 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That meme is too popular.


 
I was into hipster kitty before it went mainstream.

I have hipster kitty on vinyl.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 20, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> The real best intro thread ever (at least I know I'm not the worst person in this thread)


 
Grim Intro thread best thread ever.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Grim Intro thread best thread ever.


 Wow, back then you guys molested newbies...


----------



## Takun (Mar 20, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Wow, back then you guys molested newbies...


 
Already told you on skype but for everyone else.  Grim wasn't new.  Grim was here before I was.  He just never made an intro thread, so we made him make one.  Then we shit allll over it.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Are the initials RM?


 
How the hell -- you know, I have always regarded you as an admirable person. Did you know this?
It's very true. You're funny and nice and never link other people's worse-than-horrible things.
It will be our little secret! Â°vÂ°



Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ said:


> Oh yes, my "nameless_ermine" days. My shame, it will never die. :T.
> 
> Ð“Ð¾Ð²Ð½Ð¾.



Oh wow, it's you. Either I missed the name change, or I forgot.
With the occasional name changes some people have had, I forget older things that I associate with another name.



Takun said:


> Already told you on skype but for everyone else.  Grim wasn't new.  Grim was here before I was.  He just never made an intro thread, so we made him make one.  Then we shit allll over it.


 
And gave me free physicals, yaaaaay \  /

But yeah, way to get my thread locked, guys.
*eternal grudge*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 20, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> But yeah, way to get my thread locked, guys.
> *eternal grudge*


 
You're welcome.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 20, 2011)

I am, and always have been, amazing.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/20881-King-of-the-Hill ... also notable is AlexInsane being... sane.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/19853-You-laugh-you-lose-%28may-be-NSFW%29 (the original!)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/20657-What-is-steampunk - bit of a derp, I'll admit.\

I can't find my intro thread =\
Aw shit http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/19730-Hi-there!



Corto said:


> My intro thread
> This is also the only thread I ever did before being made a mod (my  application notwithstanding). And one of the few I ever did, most of  those I could find were automated warning and infraction  reports.


 Corto liked things? Thought things were "nice"?


----------



## Takun (Mar 20, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> I am, and always have been, amazing.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/20881-King-of-the-Hill ... also notable is AlexInsane being... sane.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/19853-You-laugh-you-lose-%28may-be-NSFW%29
> 
> ...



I can't even necro your thread because I already did once. Also, bring back the winged otter.  You need to fly that sexy around baby.  B)


----------



## Takun (Mar 20, 2011)

ADEN I'M SORRY I LOVE YOU WE ARE STILL MUSIC BROS.  I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF YOU REMEMBER THAT I KNEW ABOUT THIS ACCOUNT.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/3507-Fennec-Says-Hi!?highlight=






WelcomeTheCollapse said:


> With guitar, one of my dreams is to  make an all-furry band (in fact, I've been dreaming of modifying  Trivium's "We Are the Fire" with furry lyrics and extended solos ["We  Are the Furs", heh] and performing it at Anthrocon '07, which will be my  first con). I've been playing guitar on my own since last Christmas.  Most people say I'm good, but I don't think I'm good _enough_. I  generally make up my own stuff, but I do play a bit of A7X, Trivium, In  Flames, Tool, etc.



I'll be in your all furry band if you don't hate me now Aden.  <3


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 20, 2011)

Takun said:


> ADEN I'M SORRY I LOVE YOU WE ARE STILL MUSIC BROS.  I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF YOU REMEMBER THAT I KNEW ABOUT THIS ACCOUNT.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/3507-Fennec-Says-Hi!?highlight=
> 
> ...


 
This is
the single
most amazing thing
I have ever came across and ever will come across
in my entire life


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 20, 2011)

Wait, jash is straight?!
Also I was a tolerable newfag, then I went to douche bag and now I'm recovering and slowly learning from the community.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 20, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Wait, jash is straight?!
> Also I was a tolerable newfag, then I went to douche bag and now I'm recovering and slowly learning from the community.


 
I thought Jashwa is bi.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 20, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I thought Jashwa is bi.


 In his intro he said he was straight.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2011)

Furry turned him.


----------



## BRN (Mar 20, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> In his intro he said he was straight.


 
Fagitude = timeinfurryfandom*1.6. He might not have been lying.

[Fucking ninja lizards]


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2011)

SIX said:


> Fagitude = timeinfurryfandom*1.6. He might not have been lying.


 
I think the fagitude growth is actually exponential, not linear.



SIX said:


> [Fucking ninja lizards]



That sounds hot :3c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 20, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Hey guys, remember this epic fail of a thread on my part?


 
I just read and found: 



Joeyyy said:


> you remind me of  Gibby from that stupid  iCarly show.



WHAT IS THIS!? D:<


----------



## Corto (Mar 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


>


 
How did you find that?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 20, 2011)

Takun said:


> Already told you on skype but for everyone else.  Grim wasn't new.  Grim was here before I was.  He just never made an intro thread, so we made him make one.  Then we shit allll over it.


 I posted this before you told me that :V


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2011)

Corto said:


> How did you find that?


 
I've got a black belt in search-fu.



Corto said:


> This thread reminds me that when I was in Europe at a party people would think my accent was awesome because when drunk I speak exactly like Tony Montana.


 
xD


----------



## Corto (Mar 20, 2011)

I used to be basically the same I am now except somewhat dumber, apparently.



Xaerun said:


> I can't find my intro thread =\
> Aw shit http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/19730-Hi-there!





> Hi,
> I'm ShadowKnuckles



Hahhahahahahahahahahhaahahahahaahahhahaha oh God, I couldn't make it any further. I honest to God spat juice all over my notebook when I read this. Hahahaha.

EDIT:



Corto said:


> Me too, but I do so by singing "My Sharona" at the top of my lungs whenever someone asks me anything. It's like an in-joke I took horribly beyond what could be considered normal. I used to do it in the mall but now they don't allow me to enter anymore (albeit for completely unrelated reasons).


Oh God I used to be a retard.Or more of a retard.

EDIT x2:
In response to someone offering to make collar renders:


> Since I consider myself metal, my request is as follows:
> A black collar, with spikes (similar to the one you posted as reference, which, if I may say so, looks quite nice). At the end of each spike goes a little laughing skull. A new set of spikes comes out of each eye hole of each skull, and at the tip of each of these new spikes comes a smaller skull, which is lacking the bottom jaw, except for one which is smoking.
> If you could do this I would declare you as the most awesome rad dude ever.



Ok screw retard, I used to be exactly the same. This was the fourth post I made on this forum, and I never even got the damned render.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I've got a black belt in search-fu.


 
Just don't end up like the guy who decided to "destroy anonymous".


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Just don't end up like the guy who decided to "destroy anonymous".


 
I can't say I'm a fan of kicking beehives.


----------



## Corto (Mar 20, 2011)

Haha, I could spend hours (ok, most likely minutes) looking at all the shit I used to say 3 years ago. I actually think this was my official request for mod powers:


> Dear Admins:
> It's me, Corto. I just wanted to say I'm still waiting for my ridiculous undeserved power over others which I'll eventually use to stage a coup against you and establish my own internet-wide fascist government. So, if possible, please hurry up things on that front. The only power I have now is name calling and it's really hard to get any respect as a beloved dictator when the best you can do to hurt dissidents is calling them "ugly". So, you know. Hurry up.
> 
> Love
> Generalfeldmarschall Corto.


Don't say I didn't warn them.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I can't say I'm a fan of kicking beehives.


 
One day, you'll do one search too many. And you'll uncover uncomfortable truths some might want to stay hidden.

Beware, Lizard, beware.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 20, 2011)

My earliest surviving post.  My actual first post was a reply to a Link of the Day.

My introduction thread was significantly later.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 20, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> My earliest surviving post.  My actual first post was a reply to a Link of the Day.



You mean this one



ArielMT said:


> Win.  Especially with the desktop at the end.  That wins.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 20, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Wait, jash is straight?!
> Also I was a tolerable newfag, then I went to douche bag and now I'm recovering and slowly learning from the community.


 Was. I'm bi now. 


Also, Xaerun will forever be ShadowKnuckles in my mind. I'm glad I wasn't the only one that embarrassed myself in my intro.

The furry fandom does horrible things to people.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> The furry fandom does horrible things to people.


 
That it does.

Edit: I feel left out with the intro thread posting.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 20, 2011)

Takun said:


> ADEN I'M SORRY I LOVE YOU WE ARE STILL MUSIC BROS.  I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF YOU REMEMBER THAT I KNEW ABOUT THIS ACCOUNT.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/3507-Fennec-Says-Hi!?highlight=
> I'll be in your all furry band if you don't hate me now Aden.  <3


 
The thought of Aden making a furry band who covers trivium songs with the lyrics changed to furries is fucking hilarious.

This thread was an awesome idea.


----------



## jeff (Mar 20, 2011)

i typed in bashful stutters

:3


----------



## Xenke (Mar 20, 2011)

Ughhh, now I have stupid intro thread jealousy.

>:[


----------



## Trance (Mar 20, 2011)

I never made an intro, my first post was retarded enough.  I somehow managed not only to compare myself to Tashkent and Tomias, but also defend foxes.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-straightest?p=1933029&highlight=#post1933029


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 20, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Ughhh, now I have stupid intro thread jealousy.
> 
> >:[


 
Look on the bright side.  Your avatar is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 20, 2011)

Trance said:


> I never made an intro, my first post was retarded enough.  I somehow managed not only to compare myself to Tashkent and Tomias, but also defend foxes.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-straightest?p=1933029&highlight=#post1933029



Dude...I'm Bi, not Straight XD  Seriously though, I lol'd.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 20, 2011)

I know I made a few. One in particular involving crossing furry with therianthropy left a scar in my brain.


----------



## Trance (Mar 20, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Dude...I'm Bi, not Straight XD  Seriously though, I lol'd.


 In my newb mind you were _straight_, dammit.  And you were going to help me in my quest to free all foxes from their terrible afflictions of gayness and buttsluttery. * 
:V*


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 20, 2011)

Trance said:


> In my newb mind you were _straight_, dammit.  And you were going to help me in my quest to free all foxes from their terrible afflictions of gayness and buttsluttery. *
> :V*



Hey, I'll still help, I may be Bi, but I'm not a slutfox.  Of course I doubt you still care about this pressing issue anymore :V


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 20, 2011)

Trance said:


> I never made an intro, my first post was retarded enough.  I somehow managed not only to compare myself to Tashkent and Tomias, but also defend foxes.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...-straightest?p=1933029&highlight=#post1933029


 >regulars
>Jun '10

YOU AIN'T COOL ENOUGH TO ROLL WIT US BRO
As always, no offence intended, does not necessarily represent views of Ferrox Art LLC, wash with warm water DO NOT TUMBLE DRY, contains traces of nuts, it's nothing personal- just good business, almost captured Cpt. Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> contains traces of nuts


 
Hurr hurr *insert girlyfag joke here*


----------



## Corto (Mar 20, 2011)

Xaerun Shadowknuckles is gay


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 20, 2011)

Corto said:


> Xaerun Shadowknuckles is gay


 I'M GONNA FUCKIN' KILL YOU


----------



## Thatch (Mar 20, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> I'M GONNA FUCKIN' KILL YOU


 
QUIET YOU SONICFAG! >:C


----------



## Grifff (Mar 20, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I know I made a few. One in particular involving crossing furry with therianthropy left a scar in my brain.


 
Well done


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't feel like waiting another few years to become a regular. I'm posting mine anyway.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/65252-Just-a-quick-introduction.?highlight=


----------



## Corto (Mar 20, 2011)

Shadowknuckles, I hereby vow never to refer to you by any other name ever again. 
Also thanks a lot for linking me to TVTropes, dickface. I was supposed to write an essay for tomorrow, but now I'll be trapped in there for at least an hour.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 20, 2011)

Corto said:


> Shadowknuckles, I hereby vow never to refer to you by any other name ever again.
> Also thanks a lot for linking me to TVTropes, dickface. I was supposed to write an essay for tomorrow, but now I'll be trapped in there for at least an hour.


My vengeance, like my penis, is a double-edged/pointed sword; whilst I impale you, I...
I forget the next thing but you get the gist of what I'm saying here.


----------



## Azure (Mar 20, 2011)

Jash don't lie. Furry made you love the cock.


----------



## Trance (Mar 20, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> >regulars
> >Jun '10
> 
> YOU AIN'T COOL ENOUGH TO ROLL WIT US BRO
> As always, no offence intended, does not necessarily represent views of Ferrox Art LLC, wash with warm water DO NOT TUMBLE DRY, contains traces of nuts, it's nothing personal- just good business, almost captured Cpt. Jack Sparrow.


wut, I'm here regularly.  i _must_ be a regular  :V

IS THIS FOREVER...?!


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me that I need to delete Comic Sans from my fonts directory.


----------



## Trance (Mar 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I need to delete Comic Sans from my fonts directory.


 
No problem. And that's the last time I'll ever use it.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Trance said:


> wut, I'm here regularly.  i _must_ be a regular  :V
> 
> IS THIS FOREVER...?!



My Face right now


----------



## Trance (Mar 21, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> My Face right now


 Fix'd


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, why the hell not.
Here is mine: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/57515-New-Wolf-in-Town?highlight=Rukh_Whitefang


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Mar 21, 2011)

Trance said:


> Fix'd


 
I lol'd


----------



## Taralack (Mar 21, 2011)

"I would love to make new friends"?? Ugh, kill me now.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 21, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/35296-I-m-just-gonna-say-it...?p=824790&viewfull=1#post824790

That's the earliest post of mine I can find, I never made an introduction thread. I think the fact that I used to post in Moods threads before they were banned says more about me than any post of mine I could find though.

btw that thread was _hilarious_


----------



## Xenke (Mar 21, 2011)

Holsety said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/35296-I-m-just-gonna-say-it...?p=824790&viewfull=1#post824790
> 
> That's the earliest post of mine I can find, I never made an introduction thread. I think the fact that I used to post in Moods threads before they were banned says more about me than any post of mine I could find though.
> 
> btw that thread was _hilarious_


 
Why isn't your earliest post here stupid? Mine was fucking retarded.

Why did you like me again?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 21, 2011)

As far as I think my intro thread is horrible, people told me it wasn't that bad. I believe my worst threads were what follows.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/53547-Heailouwz?highlight=

I couldn't even fucking pronounce the first word right.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

Azure said:


> Jash don't lie. Furry made you love the cock.


 Nah, I was just in denial before. 

FURRY HELPED ME BE WHO I TRULY AM~


Holsety said:


> That's the earliest post of mine I can find, I never made an introduction thread. I think the fact that I used to post in Moods threads before they were banned says more about me than any post of mine I could find though.


 [this]

I was such a horrible person back then.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Tiger furry graduated from my school last year.  I used to be mean to him because of it and because he wanted to have sex with them.   I feel bad now that I didn't get to apologize.


 
lol


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> lol


I made him cry like 3 times. 

Whether he's messed up or not, that still makes me feel guilty.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 21, 2011)

This is sufficiently embarrassing:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...a-and-I-was-bored-so-I-was-looking-around-and

However, the topic is located in forum games and was posted around the time The Black Hole existed on FAF which means it was probably just random nonsense. If there is something to that topic then my psyche has once again buried something I outta know about myself.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 21, 2011)

God

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/75472-*Trip*-*Fall*-Oooow!-huh-what-all-this?highlight=


Dammit

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/77746-Rave-Sometimes...-I-just-love-being-a-furry?highlight=


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> God
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/75472-*Trip*-*Fall*-Oooow!-huh-what-all-this?highlight=
> 
> ...


 
Interbutts? What's that, a series of tubes cholesterol?


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

Humble beginnings indeed 

8c


----------



## Takun (Mar 21, 2011)

Aden ilu still.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

the shaaaaaaame


----------



## Azure (Mar 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> the shaaaaaaame


Don't worry, nobody remembers. Or do they...


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 22, 2011)

Azure said:


> Don't worry, nobody remembers. Or do they...


 
It's one of those things that you'll never live down.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 22, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> It's one of those things that you'll never live down.


 Oh oh! I wanna see.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 22, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh oh! I wanna see.


 
You posted in 52 intro threads not your own, and only three of the OPs became something of a regular.  :3c

Edit: I suppose that could be a good thing.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 22, 2011)

I remember when I made my intro thread I put it in the wrong section.


----------



## Shapeshifterprincess (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow looking back at mine. v.v  
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/73118-Ello/page3?highlight=shapeshifterprincess


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 22, 2011)

I liked this thread better when I made it three weeks ago......

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/65141-Howls-all!
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/75081-Hey-I-m-new-here


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 22, 2011)

Intro:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/18882-o-*waves*?highlight=
There certainly was a lot more RP back then. 

1k thread:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/20007-1k-Return-my-GOLDS!?highlight=

Nuff said.


----------



## Azure (Mar 22, 2011)

Greyscale said:


> Intro:
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/18882-o-*waves*?highlight=
> There certainly was a lot more RP back then.
> 
> ...


Oh god, 1K threads. The horrible, awful, gritty, dirty shame.


----------



## Milo (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't even want to look for mine. fuck that... to think how awful I am now, 2008 was just a bombshell.


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 22, 2011)

Milo said:


> I don't even want to look for mine. fuck that... to think how awful I am now, 2008 was just a bombshell.


 
You've never been awful.

Ilu. :|


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 22, 2011)

Mine is somewhere. Pretty much the same as it is now.
I'm just embarrassing in general. 

Oh look I found it!
Yuppers, pretty well the same as now.
Here you go: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/62853-I-am-quite-new-here-How-do-you-you?highlight=


----------

